# LFTS 11-15-18 gun opener



## matt405

Heading out behind my house for the first time on opener. Good luck all! 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mjh4

Van buren climbing in the stand and ready.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## hemry1982

Mecosta county this morning. Good luck all

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Warace2002

Out in calhoun. Good luck everybody!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## buktruk

Cams blowing up last night, looks like chasing has finally hit my place including a definite shooter for my boy! Good luck to all and stay safe.


----------



## Scott K

Greetings from houghton county


----------



## On Target

In the pop up in northern Kent. Let's see how long I can make it before I have to turn the heater on.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard

I'm out to witness the circus. Heading to the UP IN the morning. Best of luck to all of you. Shoot the buck of your dreams.


----------



## Northerner

Out in northern Macomb. Good luck all and be very safe. Couldn’t have made anymore noise walking in. Ugh.


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Been in my blind since 6:00 here in Branch county, I’m not a big gun hunter but always go, haven’t shot a deer with a gun in 6 years now, so maybe this will be the year, the snow is already coming down, good luck all and be safe!
Flight


----------



## reddog1

In southeastern Eaton county. Starring at the darkness and drinking coffee. Good luck to all.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA

Soon to be on stand in Van Buren. Shoot straight and be safe! I know I’m preaching to the choir, but don’t shoot at movement, identify your target !!!!


----------



## mwp

Out near Emmett,nice and quiet...little wind...and so it begins


----------



## ekbelt3

Mecosta County. Got in the shack at 6am. Heater is on. Good luck to everyone!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## G5monotech

My dad and I are out in northern Lapeer county. First time ever hunting state land in gun season. Here goes nothing. Good luck everyone. Post pics


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## drenthp

Got to the pop up by 0600 this morning. Setting on our bow property for the first time for opener in se Isabella instead of the family farm in Montcalm county. Not sure what to expect. Good luck to all who have made it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G5monotech

My dad and I are out in northern Lapeer county. First time ever hunting state land in gun season. Here goes nothing. Good luck everyone. Post pics


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Eyecon

Just heard the first shot 6:26?? Love state land!!


----------



## dinoday

The snow made it possible for me to walk a mile in to my first blind without a light. I can't get to where I really want to go until it's daylight, but I've seen deer in this spot too.
It was so crunchy you could probably here me walking for 10 miles lol.


----------



## 1fife

Locked and loaded in columbiaville 

Be safe


----------



## Carpmaster

In in mason county! Just heard first shot!


----------



## slabstar

Locked and loaded in southern lapeer! 
Good luck all!

Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006

Well, 2nd shot of the morning was me. Had to wait about 30 seconds, watching the phone for time!

Not real big but trigger finger has been itchy and plenty of daylight left.


----------



## Highball28

Checking in from Ottawa county. Hunted pretty hard with a bow but I never quite got the right opprotunity. It sure would feel good to smoke one with the ol Mossberg today.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 80 Acres

Quiet in Ogemaw County, been sitting for an hour


----------



## Sewey

I’m up and waiting for day break! First shot should ring out any minute now lol. 

Good luck all! Have a safe hunt.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Heard first shots 6:58. 5 total at this point.


----------



## Jacobf

Well my alarm went off. Time to wake up i guess. Hopefully the deer didn’t crap there pants like i did when it went off.


----------



## monarch slayer

Good luck to all just heard first shot of season at 7:03 am


----------



## lizajane

7:06 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt24324

Livingston County, first shot was 7:05.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## J D

2 lil bucks so far

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006

Stupid buck came in grunting and stood broadside at about 25 yards. I was contemplating, watching the clock and practicing aim. Wouldn't you know the clock struck shooting time, there was a loud boom seconds later and he just fell right over.


----------



## Flight of the arrow

7:13 and not at shot fired here in Branch county .
Flight


----------



## sureshot006

Ain't had to do this much...

What's worse for filling 2nd tag. Dead buck right in front of you, or getting down and dragging him off?


----------



## TheLionsFan

Just passed on a smaller buck. Maybe 6 point? Good to see early action though.


----------



## Craves

All settled in here in St. Clair County...The front isn't very far off.

Similar conditions to last year, and that worked out well for me...


----------



## wolvron

Just shot a big one. Seen him go into the thicket. I could hear him breathing heavy. Do you think I should back out for a while


----------



## Walleyze247

Buck down, gonna check in a few. 710 jackson county


----------



## Jacobf

wolvron said:


> Just shot a big one. Seen him go into the thicket. I could hear him breathing heavy. Do you think I should back out for a while


Yes


----------



## Skibum

wolvron said:


> Just shot a big one. Seen him go into the thicket. I could hear him breathing heavy. Do you think I should back out for a while


Yes.


----------



## sureshot006

fishx65 said:


> Did you shoot it or are you on state land!!!


Not sure what happened. My gun just went off lol. I told my 2 yr old I'd bring him a "buck buck" for his birthday on the 17th and that's what I will do.


----------



## Old lund

Checking in almost forgot st Clair county a few does and young buck


----------



## sureshot006

Doe and fawn came within 40 yards of the dead buck and were very very cautious but not alarmed.


----------



## geo5

Tons of chasing this morning. 3 bucks so far. 8 point chased a doe into my funnel out of the corn. Second 8 pt join the party a minute later. One of them did not leave with the doe


----------



## NoJoe

Buck down! All tagged out. Will post pics once the morning hunt is done and I recover it. Had a second buck come in 20 minutes after but i used my restricted on a doe during bow season lol.


----------



## jrv

sureshot006 said:


> Got a buck down 25 yards in front of me. Should I drag him off or just sit tight? Still got another tag.
> 
> Thinking of staying put til late morning


Prop him up... Weekend at Bernie’s style! New decoy!


----------



## Fisherman6

Doe and little one so far. Haven’t heard a shot yet.


----------



## gatorman841

One less coyote in Calhoun county!! Neighbor across street finished off the other one. Needed that to get blood moving it’s bitter out here. 4pt came by 20 mins before the yotes


----------



## Jacobf

Dead today. Only one gun shot. Honestly dont know if thats the only other hunter out near me.


----------



## Craves

wolvron said:


> I only bought the single buck tag. I would rather take one buck, and a couple of does.


Same answer as before.


----------



## JasonSlayer

hunters with a .44 mag last year under mentored hunt. This year he is just spectating, well sort of haha.


----------



## QDMAMAN

2 deer and 2 dozen shots!
This 6er had 4 too many points so he got a pass! Hoping to dbl down on a pair of “tasty” spiders!


----------



## drenthp

I look up and there is a nice big doe in my shooting lane. I’m getting repositioned in my pop up the ground being nice and uneven as I’m bring my gun up I tip over in my camp chair and the doe is out of my life ‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacobf

Doe down. Pretty sure i seen her crash.


----------



## J D

10 does and fawns and 2 dinks so far 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Trap Star

Just rattled in 4 nice squirrels.


----------



## ThumbDweller

Buck down in the southern Thumb!!


----------



## hk_sl8

drenthp said:


> I look up and there is a nice big doe in my shooting lane. I’m getting repositioned in my pop up the ground being nice and uneven as I’m bring my gun up I tip over in my camp chair and the doe is out of my life ‍
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gosh, did I chuckle picturing that. 

Better luck on the next one!


----------



## Fielding

Busa Tom said:


> coffee brewing, going to be a great opener ! Snow on the way, cold, gotta love it! Good luck all!
> 
> Tom


Good luck, shoot straight!


----------



## Botiz

quick406 said:


> Just heard 1st shot in the distance in calhoun, 6:43am ! Still pitch black out here


We may have heard the same one. First one here was right about that time. Marshall area.


----------



## dewy6068

Saw 3 before legal hours this morning does I think, a coyote came out at 7:10 and left with a 30-06 hole in him, 8:20 a button buck came through. Arenac county. First shot was after 7 which was very surprising!


----------



## Deskjockey1

Had a spike and around 5 doe total skirt the backside of the foodplot. Quite a bit of shooting around me. Thinking to myself, are there that many bucks around here that have 3+ on one side?


----------



## goodworkstractors

13 baldies. Waiting on a monster buck


----------



## Skibum

Tribute to RMH. It’s all about the snacks. Appreciating my heater body suit this morning.


----------



## Cedar Swamp

Took out one of our target cull bucks. Beautiful 4 on one side and a 12" spike on the other.

Have seen that one, a spike, 18 does and fawns.


----------



## Greenkingsalmon

sureshot006 said:


> Got a buck down 25 yards in front of me. Should I drag him off or just sit tight? Still got another tag.
> 
> Thinking of staying put til late morning


Leave him thereive had deer come in and rake dead deer with their rack , decoy??


----------



## B Smithiers

It.is.quiet here in Alcona County. Only one doe so far and 3 shots Heard. Good luck all.


----------



## GoBluehunter

Bumped a couple does on way in. Had a big bodied buck walk through at 10 yards 40 mins before legal shooting light. Nothing since here in Barry County. Heard 20 shots.


----------



## sureshot006

B Smithiers said:


> It.is.quiet here in Alcona County. Only one doe so far and 3 shots Heard. Good luck all.


Same here. I was the only shot this morning for probably close to a mile. I'd expect sound to really travel today seeing as it's very calm.


----------



## Cat Power

I have to share the farm I hunt with these 3 a$$ clowns

1 of them just dumped a fawn 49 yards from my blind

You ever hear muzzle blast from 450 BM when barrel is pointing in your direction??

How stupid

Every year these guys do this


----------



## Cat Power

Who shoots fawns? Who shoots towards someone’s blind ?


----------



## JasonSlayer

He decided to wake up when the shooting started. 8 point hillsdale county and tag went on after pic.


----------



## dlawrence1

GoBluehunter said:


> Bumped a couple does on way in. Had a big bodied buck walk through at 10 yards 40 mins before legal shooting light. Nothing since here in Barry County. Heard 20 shots.


Where about in Barry county? Lawrence road and Charlton park area over here. SE of Hastings.


----------



## TheLionsFan

Had the giant 8 I’ve been watching all year come in. All he needed to do was stop and turn. He wouldn’t. I watched him walk 50 yards head down. I yelled. Banged on the blind. Grunted. Did everything. He wouldn’t budge. I simply cannot believe it.


----------



## hypox

I tawt I taw a bunny wabbit


----------



## caj33

JasonSlayer said:


> View attachment 342351
> He decided to wake up when the shooting started. 8 point hillsdale county and tag went on after pic.


Awesome job, great buck and congrats!!


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11

Checking from Ottawa county. 6 does and a one horned 2 point pushing them around so far. It’s cold and windy. Congrats to the successful hunters and good luck to the rest!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## TheLionsFan

I’m literally sick to my stomach.


----------



## triplelunger

Cat Power said:


> *Who shoots fawns?* Who shoots towards someone’s blind ?


Me.
That "8 point" I shot at 6:20 this morning turned out to be a button buck.
Luckily I bought a tag for my wife this year, so I'm still in the game!


----------



## wirehair

TheLionsFan said:


> I’m literally sick to my stomach.


You are a lions fan I would thing you could handle it. Sorry for your lost opportunity but it is early in the season keep positive brother!


----------



## fisherjam

I was able to connect with my biggest to date on state land this morning! Reminded me of why I love hunting so much!! It was a beautiful morning to be out!


----------



## hk_sl8

15 does/fawns, a fork, and a small 7 or 8. Things had been quiet the last hour and then the farmers started in on the 100 acre’s of corn next to me. 

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/9715dd35-d1da-4fe7-a250-e4a710f5e8ae#BJUWpKMs67.copy


----------



## hk_sl8

fisherjam said:


> I was able to connect with my biggest to date on state land this morning! Reminded me of why I love hunting so much!! It was a beautiful morning to be out!


Nice!! Congrats!


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter

Buck down in jackson county! Watched him drop. Happened fast but he looked pretty decent. Came in with 3 other small bucks following a doe about an hour ago. Going to sit a while longer and see what else follows. Have already passed another nice 2.5 8 point since.


----------



## hypox




----------



## old graybeard

fisherjam said:


> I was able to connect with my biggest to date on state land this morning! Reminded me of why I love hunting so much!! It was a beautiful morning to be out!


Congrats! Nice one!


----------



## RMH

Did I mention I am hunting bedding... 

Up to 5 different 2.5 eight points this morning. Everyone of them with a doe.

Gobs of turkey.

Snow just starting.

Have not been able to get to snacks or Gatorade or even take a leak.

Come on 3 or 4 year old!!!
























Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## monarch slayer

Sitting in SANILAC county and the idiots to the north feel today is a good day to sight in there guns they are up to 57 shots and counting


----------



## ruger44man

Smoked a nice doe this morning with my new 450. Dropped right in her tracks. I would think she should being at whole 23 yard shot. hahaha. Now to take care of her and then wait for the snow to hit this afternoon.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RMH

Some turkey.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## caj33

fisherjam said:


> I was able to connect with my biggest to date on state land this morning! Reminded me of why I love hunting so much!! It was a beautiful morning to be out!


Great buck, congrats!!


----------



## #1Shot

RMH said:


> Did I mention I am hunting bedding...
> 
> Up to 5 different 2.5 eight points this morning. Everyone of them with a doe.
> 
> Gobs of turkey.
> 
> Snow just starting.
> 
> Have not been able to get to snacks or Gatorade or even take a leak.
> 
> Come on 3 or 4 year old!!!
> 
> View attachment 342465
> View attachment 342467
> View attachment 342469
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


How high up are you hunting? 50 ft lol


----------



## TheLionsFan

Headed in for lunch for a burger up town. Taking my 3 year old with me tonight. See how that goes lol. I’m excited.


----------



## Sewey

Still out, still no deer, and coffee is now gone. I fear I don’t have much time left out here this morning. Congrats to all who scored this morning!


----------



## slabstar

Just smashed a couple pbnj's and some coffee. Snow flurries starting now. Wind starting to come from south more so than east. 
Good luck all!









Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## On Target

Up to around 15 deer, 3 we're small bucks. Last doe and buck were at 11. Planning on all day. Hope the 2 tanks of propane hold out.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH

#1Shot said:


> How high up are you hunting? 50 ft lol


30' on the side of a ridge.


Finally just had a break from the action.

Kinda rain sleet and snow mix.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Northerner

Heading in for lunch. Very quite by me in northern Macomb. Hope for some deer movement in the snow this afternoon. Hitting the ground blind.


----------



## goodworkstractors

The "big one" is probably walking under my stand right now. I'll have to let my trail cam shoot him  13 baldies this morning. Back at it after lunch and knocking out a few things for work.


----------



## Trap Star

RMH said:


> 30' on the side of a ridge.
> 
> 
> Finally just had a break from the action.
> 
> Kinda rain sleet and snow mix.
> 
> View attachment 342483
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



You pack the same snacks every day dont you. I think you need to start buying green Gatorade Fierce by the keg.:lol:


----------



## old graybeard

hk_sl8 said:


> Had a 9pt come in quickly all by himself. Got him to stop and change direction with a loud “blat” from the pop up and got a shot at him at about 75yds as he moved through a small opening. He went about 75yds after the shot.
> 
> View attachment 342613


Nice buck congrats


----------



## Sprytle

Congrats hk! Nice one!


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Missing those 60 degree foggy openers. This cold snowy crap sucks.
Will say couldn't write a better script for opening day


----------



## TheLionsFan

I can’t win today. Had that huge 8 point again to my right this time. Put my sons ear muffs on, grabbed gun, looked down scope to watch him walk away into the corn.


----------



## caj33

hk_sl8 said:


> Had a 9pt come in quickly all by himself. Got him to stop and change direction with a loud “blat” from the pop up and got a shot at him at about 75yds as he moved through a small opening. He went about 75yds after the shot.
> 
> View attachment 342613


Great buck, congrats!!


----------



## thegospelisgood

Spike Country said:


> View attachment 342605
> Glad to have an extra doe tag with me today. Just before lunch a wounded( low chest shot) doe passed by and I got to break in my new cva pistol.


Wasnt somerset was it? I wounded one...


----------



## Jimbo 09

Zkovach1175 said:


> That’s 4 more deer than I’ve seen


 Me too. Nothing moving


----------



## Swampdog467

Well, I'm out. Better late than never. Not a single deer track, but we had a couple inches of snow this afternoon

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247

sniper said:


> Been out all day and it is slow!..Seen 6 total with one decent 6 ptr being the biggest...5 of us out with only 1 shooter buck spotted...No shots..
> Our whole area has been real quiet..
> Been snowing since 7 am..Hillsdale
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Quiet is good! It means people are being selective.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampdog467

wolvron said:


> View attachment 342367


Congrats, nice buck!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kevinalt60

Rarely post but follow religiously. Watching the lfts keeps me going. Well over 100 hours in the stand and today it happened.


----------



## sniper

kevinalt60 said:


> Rarely post but follow religiously. Watching the lfts keeps me going. Well over 100 hours in the stand and today it happened.


Wow.! Congrats...With a smokepole to!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467

fisherjam said:


> I was able to connect with my biggest to date on state land this morning! Reminded me of why I love hunting so much!! It was a beautiful morning to be out!


Congrats, nice buck!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467

ruger44man said:


> Smoked a nice doe this morning with my new 450. Dropped right in her tracks. I would think she should being at whole 23 yard shot. hahaha. Now to take care of her and then wait for the snow to hit this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Good job! Congrats on the doe!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sprytle

DEDGOOSE said:


> Missing those 60 degree foggy openers. This cold snowy crap sucks.
> Will say couldn't write a better script for opening day



Please add deer to that script!


----------



## Walleyze247

Great buck Kevin


----------



## Double d's

And the meat pod comes thru again. 40yrds dropped. Lightfield
12ga.slug.


----------



## caj33

kevinalt60 said:


> Rarely post but follow religiously. Watching the lfts keeps me going. Well over 100 hours in the stand and today it happened.


Heck of a buck!! Congrats!


----------



## JasonSlayer

U.P Dreamin' said:


> That’s alright. Nothing’s a given.
> 
> You could be like me and be 8 hours in right now and I haven’t seen a single deer yet.


Hang in there. Probably not the best numbers up there but the time on stand usually makes or breaks filling a tag, good luck to you.


----------



## kevinalt60

kevinalt60 said:


> Rarely post but follow religiously. Watching the lfts keeps me going. Well over 100 hours in the stand and today it happened.


First buck with a gun


kevinalt60 said:


> Rarely post but follow religiously. Watching the lfts keeps me going. Well over 100 hours in the stand and today it happened.


----------



## 7mmsendero

Trap Star said:


> Did you shoot your gun before season to insure you would not miss a deer? Or worse off wound a deer?


Yes, grouped really good 2 shots 100 and 2 shots 200. Figured 4 was enough. Now I’m doubting it again.


----------



## Trap Star

7mmsendero said:


> Yes, grouped really good 2 shots 100 and 2 shots 200. Figured 4 was enough. Now I’m doubting it again.


You may need to go to the ER for buck fever.


----------



## CDN1

7mmsendero said:


> Yes, grouped really good 2 shots 100 and 2 shots 200. Figured 4 was enough. Now I’m doubting it again.


If you want to get a good baseline for accuracy for hunting you should be shooting 3 shot groups. And you should shot a minimum of 5 groups thats 15 rounds. Better would be to fire 10 3 shot groups. 

Shoot from a bench or stable platform this will give you a decent idea of what you rifle is capable of. 
After that it's practice, practice, practice!


----------



## Craves

J D said:


> Just let a decent 8pt pass me heading to my middle daughter and she didn't disappoint it's laying dead 50 yards behind me Wahoo #superprouddad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Congratulations to you both!


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter

QDMAMAN said:


> 2 deer and 2 dozen shots!
> This 6er had 4 too many points so he got a pass! Hoping to dbl down on a pair of “tasty” spiders!
> View attachment 342303


Just curious...what is your caliber of choice for meat preservation when "spider" hunting???


----------



## Pier Pressure

Huron County 9 point. Ruger 450 Bushmaster at 295 yards this morning. Thanks Randy!


----------



## Airoh

Here’s my son in laws seven point. 
He’s a happy camper.


----------



## FREEPOP

November Sunrise said:


> MOA can be affected by temperature, to the tune of 1 inch per 20 degrees, as well as altitude and barometic pressure. I doubt that nitrogen in the scope is a variable


More likely the difference in coefficient of thermal expansion of dissimilar metals. Like aluminum mounts and scope vs steel gun.


----------



## Hookslinger

Sat for about 5 hours this morning and didn't see a thing. Went back to the house, went to the store then came home and made dinner. Wasn't planning on going back out at first, but said screw it last minute and headed out late. Real late.... I headed out to the same stand that I have hunted a dozen times this season without seeing much of anything. It was about 4pm when I was almost to my stand. I hear snow crunching, I look up and see a nice buck working his way right past my stand.  Had I been there and settled a few minutes earlier I would have had a shot opportunity. He looked to be a decent 8 point, pretty good tine length from what I could see. Had no idea I was there. Anyway, got up and settled and ended up seeing a doe come through with a spike following. Oh well! Congrats to all the successful hunters today!


----------



## Swampdog467

Doghouse 5 said:


> The 357 max ??( 357 Sig ) or the original 357 magnum??


357 max is an actual chambering. Same base and dimensions as a 357 mag except .30 inches longer case length. Excellent round for deer. Very accurate and light recoil. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH

14 hanging around 6:30 with 3 or 4 more in line at the Lapeer buck pole.
















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 7mmsendero

Trap Star said:


> You may need to go to the ER for buck fever.


That is a plausible explanation.


----------



## Sprytle

Hookslinger said:


> Sat for about 5 hours this morning and didn't see a thing. Went back to the house, went to the store then came home and made dinner. Wasn't planning on going back out at first, but said screw it last minute and headed out late. Real late.... I headed out to the same stand that I have hunted a dozen times this season without seeing much of anything. It was about 4pm when I was almost to my stand. I hear snow crunching, I look up and see a nice buck working his way right past my stand.  Had I been there and settled a few minutes earlier I would have had a shot opportunity. He looked to be a decent 8 point, pretty good tine length from what I could see. Had no idea I was there. Anyway, got up and settled and ended up seeing a doe come through with a spike following. Oh well! Congrats to all the successful hunters today!



If you could hear the crunching in the snow and could see him walking past your stand, why couldn't you have just shot him then?


----------



## Sprytle

7mmsendero said:


> Had a pretty good morning. 5 bucks cane through, 2 good ones. Missed the first one at 7:30, switched from the 7mm sendero to a .280. Took a pretty good 8 at 9:30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think something is up with old sendero. Missed last year in the same spot, need to figure it out by next year.



Might have to change your screen name to .280!


----------



## 7mmsendero

Sprytle said:


> Might have to change your screen name to .280!


If 280 Mountain Rifle shows up you’ll know what happened.


----------



## J D

She's happy


J D said:


> Just let a decent 8pt pass me heading to my middle daughter and she didn't disappoint it's laying dead 50 yards behind me Wahoo #superprouddad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Wahoo









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ReeseHunter

TheLionsFan said:


> I can’t win today. Had that huge 8 point again to my right this time. Put my sons ear muffs on, grabbed gun, looked down scope to watch him walk away into the corn.


I’m beginning to think DEDGOOSE hacked your account LOL. I feel your pain.


----------



## caj33

J D said:


> She's happy Wahoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Awesome!! Congrats to your daughter!! Great shot too!!


----------



## Nickbarg83

kevinalt60 said:


> Rarely post but follow religiously. Watching the lfts keeps me going. Well over 100 hours in the stand and today it happened.


That’s a beauty


----------



## old graybeard

kevinalt60 said:


> Rarely post but follow religiously. Watching the lfts keeps me going. Well over 100 hours in the stand and today it happened.





bmoffit said:


> That’s super cool!!!!


Looks like a nice Buck! Congrats!


----------



## mattawanhunter

Geeze Wally he looks so real!



JJLew311 said:


> GIANT!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown

hk_sl8 said:


> Had a 9pt come in quickly all by himself. Got him to stop and change direction with a loud “blat” from the pop up and got a shot at him at about 75yds as he moved through a small opening. He went about 75yds after the shot.
> 
> View attachment 342613


 Really nice congrats


----------



## wirehair

Passed on 3 bucks today. Back at it in the AM Onaway buck pole tonight


----------



## vsmorgantown

kevinalt60 said:


> Rarely post but follow religiously. Watching the lfts keeps me going. Well over 100 hours in the stand and today it happened.


Great buck congrats! Beautiful


----------



## vsmorgantown

J D said:


> She's happy Wahoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Awesome! Congrats to your daughter...you taught her well. I love it.


----------



## vsmorgantown

ReeseHunter said:


> I’m beginning to think DEDGOOSE hacked your account LOL. I feel your pain.


Funniest post of the day! Lol


----------



## Ryfarm48

I got a big ol coyote today, my first ever. Was definitely on my bucket list. Seen 5 deer, Calhoun county, very quiet opening day for me. Congrats to those who connected today, stay safe.


----------



## FREEPOP

Ryfarm48 said:


> I got a big ol coyote today, my first ever. Was definitely on my bucket list. Seen 5 deer, Calhoun county, very quiet opening day for me. Congrats to those who connected today, stay safe.
> View attachment 342725



Hang it up so it doesn't get green belly if you want to save the hide. Rear foot will do


----------



## Waif

LabtechLewis said:


> Saw a lot of deer today, including 5 bucks. No shots fired.
> 
> About 5pm, my buddy texts and says, "There's an 8 point in the alley, that I passed". So I look and look and finally I see this buck and he's already apparently made his way through the field and is in the woods 40 yards from me and coming my way.
> 
> I'm on tilt. Heart rate up. Buck's coming in. At first I think it's a 10pt, but no, it's a clean 8. The one he passed, obviously. So it moves downwind of me at 15 yds. Catches a quick whiff and looks right at me. Uh oh. But then he puts his head down and goes to the water hole we installed this past spring. 20 yds away. Seems like it would have been a popsicle, but whatever.
> 
> View attachment 342705
> 
> 
> I get back to the truck and say, "I can't believe you _guilted_ me into watching that one walk by! It would have been one of my best ever!"
> 
> 15 yards!
> 
> He says, "That's not the one I saw! I would have shot THAT one!"
> 
> :lol::lol:
> 
> Now he tells me...
> 
> #TenPointOrBust





LabtechLewis said:


> Saw a lot of deer today, including 5 bucks. No shots fired.
> 
> About 5pm, my buddy texts and says, "There's an 8 point in the alley, that I passed". So I look and look and finally I see this buck and he's already apparently made his way through the field and is in the woods 40 yards from me and coming my way.
> 
> I'm on tilt. Heart rate up. Buck's coming in. At first I think it's a 10pt, but no, it's a clean 8. The one he passed, obviously. So it moves downwind of me at 15 yds. Catches a quick whiff and looks right at me. Uh oh. But then he puts his head down and goes to the water hole we installed this past spring. 20 yds away. Seems like it would have been a popsicle, but whatever.
> 
> View attachment 342705
> 
> 
> I get back to the truck and say, "I can't believe you _guilted_ me into watching that one walk by! It would have been one of my best ever!"
> 
> He says, "That's not the one I saw! I would have shot THAT one!"
> 
> :lol::lol:
> 
> Now he tells me...
> 
> #TenPointOrBust


Good pass. (Cough.).
15 yards is almost self defense range. Unless they look at you....oh , wait ;he did look at you.

Congrats! the right set up , location ,and you were there!
Great encounter .


----------



## Swampdog467

Congrats to everyone who was successful today,! I know I missed some in over 400 posts on todays lfts!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis

Waif said:


> Good pass. (Cough.).
> 15 yards is almost self defense range. Unless they look at you....oh , wait ;he did look at you.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! the right set up , location ,and you were there!
> Great encounter .


You ain't kiddin'. The woods were very still. I truly thought he was going to hear me breathing. What a rush!


----------



## Thomas F

jgordy said:


> Cwd already took its toll in newaygo. Where are the deer ? Very slow not many shots. Good luck and congrats to everyone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Whereabouts in Newaygo. I’m near Bridgeton and quit counting shots at 140 at 9am. My buddy shot a 6 and an 8 point from my blind. I only saw 4 doe.


----------



## MGump

I usually don't post in the hunting forums, but I got a lucky second chance today. Had a squirrel come shooting out of the brush to my left at about 10:30 this morning. As I turn to look, there is a buck looking right at me. After a short stare down, he bolts and as he leaves a got a good look at his huge body. Never did get a good look at his antlers other than that they were real white and pretty wide. Feeling pretty bummed over a missed chance. My dad and I got some lunch and headed back out. 

Had deer moving by almost immediately after getting settled back in, and at 4:15 a doe showed up out of the thick stuff with another deer behind her. Heard a grunt, and then out he stepped at about 50 yards. My biggest to date.


----------



## shooter

MGump said:


> View attachment 342751
> View attachment 342753
> I usually don't post in the hunting forums, but I got a lucky second chance today. Had a squirrel come shooting out of the brush to my left at about 10:30 this morning. As I turn to look, there is a buck looking right at me. After a short stare down, he bolts and as he leaves a got a good look at his huge body. Never did get a good look at his antlers other than that they were real white and pretty wide. Feeling pretty bummed over a missed chance. My dad and I got some lunch and headed back out.
> 
> 
> 
> Had deer moving by almost immediately after getting settled back in, and at 4:15 a doe showed up out of the thick stuff with another deer behind her. Heard a grunt, and then out he stepped at about 50 yards. My biggest to date.


Very nice what County


----------



## hypox

hypox said:


> Pass
> View attachment 342523


I passed this deer. The buck hunting neighbor, not so much.


----------



## Busa Tom

Walleyze247 said:


> Congrats to your son Tom, super cool looking buck


Thank you


----------



## IceBear55

Congratulations to all you guys and gals that got it done on opening day.. 
Good luck, day two let's roll...


----------



## 7mmsendero

7mmsendero said:


> Had a pretty good morning. 5 bucks cane through, 2 good ones. Missed the first one at 7:30, switched from the 7mm sendero to a .280. Took a pretty good 8 at 9:30.
> 
> I think something is up with old sendero. Missed last year in the same spot, need to figure it out by next year.


My brother and I thought about the shot angle, and it’s pretty extreme for Michigan. Much more like an out west shot. The range is 125-150 too, very well could be shooting over their backs. We’re going to target shoot out of that blind in the spring.


----------



## 7mmsendero

Trap Star said:


> Did you shoot your gun before season to insure you would not miss a deer? Or worse off wound a deer?


We’re thinking we need to target shoot from the blind. It’s an extremely sharp angle downhill. 120 yards and a 7mm Mag isn’t dropping yet. Likely shooting over their backs. We have to solve this.


----------



## mbirdsley

My brothers buddy shot a spike at about 11 am and than a big bodied 9 pt before 3 pm( beginners luck) we than promptly kicked him out and told him not to come back lol J/K. Must be nice to be tagged out at 3 pm opening day. He can just get drunk all day at camp now. That’s all we have a camp so far. This is post 420 btw 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

